# Wyoming antelope hunt



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We're looking at a diy trip to Wyoming for antelope in 2016 from all the internet search it seems fairly reasonable to do. We're looking at staying in gillette and hunting unit 7 of 27 were gonna buy a preference point. So has anyone ever done this and have any tips or even just been through gilette and can chime in on places to stay and do in the town. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GFP (Jul 12, 2012)

jmyers8 said:


> We're looking at a diy trip to Wyoming for antelope in 2016 from all the internet search it seems fairly reasonable to do. We're looking at staying in gillette and hunting unit 7 of 27 were gonna buy a preference point. So has anyone ever done this and have any tips or even just been through gilette and can chime in on places to stay and do in the town. Thanks for the help.


We have been doing DIY antelope hunts since 2006. You need to look at what access is in the area you choose. Also you need to look at the drawing odds. This year one preference point would have gotten you a full price tag in area 7, but not area 27. Some areas like 109 are almost always undersubscribed and have leftover licenses. Look at the private lands public wildlife section for available access. There is a lot of walk-in hunting access in 7. Also, most regions keep a list of owners who will let you on for an access fee. In general the areas with the least public access are the easiest to draw tags in. We will be in area 87 looking for a buck this year since I had a number of preference points. The odds on getting doe tags in 87 were bad, so we will be in area 53 for does. The drawing odds are a good place to find your best chances of success in the drawings Many require 7 or more points, some a lot less. Good luck with your search.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Have to agree completely with GFP ; lots of walk in access areas & tons of private land in areas that you can but tags over the counter. Will likely have to pay a a rancher to hunt their property, but the populations are fantastic with some very nice animals available if you are patient & picky. Biggest goat I saw out there was literally standing on a two track, right beside a walk in access sign, but we had limited & were heading out for some amazing trout fishing.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks everybody I bought my preference point yesterday and have spoke with the bilogist and game warden they both advised to call back around February once he sees how winter is going and he will give advice where to choose. I'm leaning towards unit 7 with 20,000 acres I think we should be able to find a few goats


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Have fun , but be warned that you'll be hooked for life after a trip out there. Can't wait until I can make a return trip, it's been way too long.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

T-180 said:


> Have fun , but be warned that you'll be hooked for life after a trip out there. Can't wait until I can make a return trip, it's been way too long.



One other thing to be aware of, weather. Wind blows hard everyday in Wyoming and any day in September can be 85 degrees and sunny or 20 degrees and heavy snow. Been doing it for aver 15 years but I hunt more central Wyoming.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have hunted more north of there out of Buffalo, WY the shear number of antelope that you see is just ridiculous! My 1st trip I shot my goat in the first few hours! Be patient there will be a lot to look at!! Good luck it is a great time and in the grand scheme an easy fun hunt!


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the help as it looks now we're gonna near Newcastle and hunt for a few days then head over in south dakota and stay at a ranch for a family vacation I'm pretty excited


----------

